# Amber Zanesville Swirl Globular Bottle



## baltbottles (Jan 31, 2008)

I recently bought this very nice Amber Zanesville Swirl off ebay. I saw the auction just before it ended and thought it was sitting at a decent price so I through in a bid and ended up winning the auction. At what I felt was a very reasonable price. I've always liked these but never bought one because I felt they were overpriced or had money commetted to something else. So I was glad to get this one. Its a really great piece of free blown patern molded 1820s-30s glass blowing. It has a nice pleasing color and an excellent mold impression from the dip molding used to create the ribbing. A nice pontil and good base wear. And a crudely executed outwardly rolled lip. Overall just a great piece of early glass.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 31, 2008)

Pontil


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 31, 2008)

Lip


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw that too, was a pretty decent price although I didnt see the end of it.  they run 800-1200 regularly right?  Love the picture of the neck....


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Chris !
 I always liked those also !
 Thanks for sharing !


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 31, 2008)

Matt,

 Yeah usually about that price I figured its worth about $800 so for under $450 shipped I was pretty happy.

 Chris


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice, the neck is my fav part.

 Digger Ry


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 31, 2008)

he**  ya!  I've always wanted a few myself...  I wouldn't have any where to put them right now though...  I'll have to wait until I have more room or find a barn full of em out side Cleavland somewhere!


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris,

    Great bottle and a steal at that.I need one of those but won't break down and buy one.I am going to beat Tique to that barn.


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, very nice piece.  I will dig one of those some day, and Doug will probably go missing right after.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 31, 2008)

better keep out my barn there fellar, I sit out front with my jug a double x and shot gun... and I dont care much for hippies!


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL, damn longhairs


----------



## jagee44 (Feb 1, 2008)

That is a beauty!!!


----------



## madman (Feb 1, 2008)

now that is what im talking about! wow! mike


----------

